# RIP Takashi Amano



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.niigata-nippo.co.jp/news/national/20150806197631.html
Apparently, Takashi Amano passed away yesterday due to pneumonia. Sad to see him go, he was a true visionary in the world of aquaria. I remember when I first started researching planted aquariums and came across him and his works, I was hooked. After lookin at some pics of the lisbon aquarium, it's a shame we'll never get to see another masterpiece.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I was shocked when I saw the news of His passing, 61 years old much too young, I will miss His creations.......


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's sad to hear. RIP.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sad news. What a loss -- an inspirational leader in the hobby, and an artist.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Gone much too early. RIP Takashi Amano.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad news indeed. RIP, he will be miss greatly.


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

*RIP Takashi Amano ADA*

Rip. Amano. 
Takashi Amano, photographer, author, and founder of Aqua Design Amano, died of pneumonia on Tuesday, August 4 2015 in Niigata Japan. He was 61 years of age.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hobby's never going to be the same without him. He truly was a pioneer with his approach to planted tanks and aquascape theories. RIP.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

the famous aquascaper?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

nigerian prince said:


> the famous aquascaper?


Yes, he was the pioneer in that very "Japanese" zen-type aquascaping and a true artist. He will be missed.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

A huge loss to the aquatic hobbyists and to his family even a bigger loss. He made aquascaping with plants what it is today!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for bringing our hobby to a totally different level! 
RIP Takashi San...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I was shocked to hear this. I have not been following much of the news and just heard about this. What a sad loss. He has been a inspiration to the hobby and has changed much of it to where it is now. A true pioneer that will be missed. Such a sad event for someone that had so much more to bring to our world. It was a dream of mine one day to meet him and visit his museum. Rip


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Such a sad loss.


----------



## nah (Jul 22, 2010)

wow..


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

nah said:


> wow..


That is amazing and a true tribute to a Master.


----------

